# What is Seiko 5?



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2006)

Probably been asked a million times but I can't find it with the search; is *Seiko 5* a 'cheaper', less capable type of Seiko. Would someone care to enlighten?


----------



## cybo (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I can at least point you in the right direction I think. Seiko 5 is a line of automatic movement watches that are on the lower cost side of autos, but they are not call them less capable. A lot of people on here have Seiko 5s, especially in the affordable watch forum. I think one of them could help fill in a lot more!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko 5 refers to:

1. Diaflex (unbreakable mainspring)
2. Diashock (Seiko's shock resistant design, equivalent to the Swiss "Incabloc" or "Kif," etc.)
3. Automatic winding
4. Date/date indication
5. Water resistant


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks, good to know. But is that better or worse than _standard_ 'Seiko'?


----------



## chrise2469 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Seiko's are usually judged by the movement. There isn't really a standard seiko.*



Eagle said:


> Thanks, good to know. But is that better or worse than _standard_ 'Seiko'?


There is no real 'standard' seiko. The way to judge any seiko is by the movement. Currently the 5 line is using the 7s26 or 7s36. This is the workhorse seiko movement. It is also in the diver line SKX line. Mass produced and reliable. It is a non hacking, non handwinding, bidirectional auto with a 21600bph. The movements can all be swapped around- much to the delight of watch modifiers everywhere.

There are literally hundreds models of 5's. You just choose the features you want. 50m or a 100m water resistance, bezel, hands, date wheel colour etc etc.

Once you move up to the higher movements such as a 6s15, the features of the movement increase and the overal finish. Hacking, handwinding, bph. You can find this in the new Alpinist, and Spirit line. The price jumps up as well.

In my view the 5 is a great line of watches. Inexpensive and durable with hundreds of choices. The 5 would probably be considered the standard Seiko line.

Hope this helps. JMHO, YMMV, Professional driver on a closed course.


----------



## NickDolin (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Seiko's are usually judged by the movement. There isn't really a standard seiko.*

Ill have to agree here. The seiko 5's are a great line of watches for someone on a budget who wants a mechanical. Not only is it cheap, the movement its self is quite tough but not the most accurate mechanical out there. If you want to move up a little look at the Seiko 5 sports and superiors. The superiors have a 7s36 mvt. and many have sapphire crystals. But, for alot of people the folded link bracelets found on most 5's are deal breakers but for 50 bucks why complain? In short, they are good/solid/values that most everyone love once they wear them.


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Nice watches for sure and an affordable price.*


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Seiko makes auto watches from the 7s series at the lowest end to the GS line at the high end (leaving out Spring Drives and other variations or innovations). The 7s series are robust and very well known for their ability to just keep on going regardless of what happens to them or whether they are ever serviced. Many who hold "Swiss" to be somehow a mark of perfection hold them in contempt - but then they often have never owned one or actually put one to the test. There are endless stories about 7 series watches (7005 and now the 7s series) running for multiple decades without any maintenance and keeping solid time. I personally have a 30+ year old 7005 that was left unattended in an attic for 20+ years (heat, cold, etc.) and when picked up some months ago just started back up and has been keeping +-10s/day time ever since (well within NEW 2824 standards - and its SWISS).

So, the 5 series have either the 7s25/6 or 7s35/6 movements in them (day-date variations account for the 25 or 26 and 35 or 36 designations) and they are solid, dependable, low cost movements that make it possible for loads of people to never have to replace a battery again.|>


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks, all - very useful.


----------



## kai-wun (Feb 2, 2007)

I am planning to buy two Seiko 5s and have them run... forever. Haha. It's a test of time, really. They're beautiful and relatively inexpensive (well, extremely inexpensive ... but everything costs a lot for a college kid in debt!).

Treasured, serviced every two or so years, I hope these keep on ticking for a long long time..


----------



## Bassplayer (Jul 11, 2009)

I have owned a the Seiko 5 model which corresponds to the looks of the current model number SNXJ90K1 (basically a Rolex homage) since my 21st birthday in May 1981. I may have got it, perhaps, a year or two later but I believe it was that birthday.

It's on my wrist today [and at least 3 days out of 7 consistantly thru that time] and while it loses about 3mins every 24 hours that's okay because in 20+ years I have _*never*_ had it cleaned or serviced. And I doubt I ever will until it simply stops. Then I'll get it completely fixed up and retire it with full honors.

It just keeps plodding on, completely indestructable, and still, remarkably, looking unscathed. While I've never serviced this watch, I have looked after it in every other respect.

It's s/n 155717. Respect. Seiko 5's are superb watches, utterly bombproof.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Others have accurately described the movements. There are quite a few 5's that are attractive and if the watch appeals to you go for it. They are inexpensive and relatively easy to resale. Go for it!


----------



## tirat (Mar 5, 2008)

The seiko5 is like casio's answer to watches for the masses, only that seiko5's are an answer to automatics for the masses w/c makes me wonder how can citizen use this kind of marketing when in reality seiko was always at par with price and popularity wherever.

OT: I wish they can revive Michael Jackson two years from now just as easily as reviving this thread:-d


----------



## 1singur (Feb 28, 2011)

tirat said:


> OT: I wish they can revive Michael Jackson two years from now just as easily as reviving this thread:-d


hehehe


----------



## vivo (Nov 23, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Thanks, all - very useful.


Hi All, I'm new here and I just want to answer this very old query...

The Seiko Company believes that in order for a watch to be considered a good basic watch, it must have the following 5 characteristics or qualities:

1. It must be shock proof
2. It must be waterproof/water resistant
3. It must display the date
4. It must display the current day
5. It must be automatic

If you notice the other Seiko watches without one of the above, they don't have the "5" emblem. If it has only a date = no "5" emblem, if it's not an automatic, no "5" emblem, etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

vivo said:


> Hi All, I'm new here and I just want to answer this very old query...
> 
> The Seiko Company believes that in order for a watch to be considered a good basic watch, it must have the following 5 characteristics or qualities:
> 
> ...


How do you explain this then...









Seiko has verified on two separate occasions that these are legit and that they did make several models of the Quartz '5'.


----------



## vivo (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes Sir, you are absolutely right, in the late 70's they made several quartz 5 watches but were short lived. Initially, the "5" referred to the "essential features of the watch"... later on this might have been missed or set-aside and the "5" just became a model or series of the watch. It is also possible that Seiko was considering a transition from the traditional "automatic" watch to a more modern "quartz" watch. Maybe it was a diversification program by Seiko... and they just cannot drop the "5" logo because, just like in our country, the "5" is really a sought after Seiko. If your Seiko doesnt have the "5", it's not a "total" Seiko. I can still remember during the 70's where people would prefer the quartz than the automatic watch. Maybe Seiko thought that the "automatic" days will be over soon and they have to prepare. That was one of the in-thing and high tech gadget during that time. The Japanese are fond of having meaningful logos and brand names... brand names/logo define the history, value, purpose, etc. of the company, it's people, product, the vision and dream of the founder, etc. but how many people know these? for other people, it's just a logo for identification purposes. Maybe we can just refer to the 5's history for argument's sake and not the real definition, description or features of the watch. We can just say that the "5" means "value for money". One would also ask why Mitsubishi's logo, the three diamonds... which represents a ship's propeller when they started in the shipping business are the same logos on Mitsubishi cars, appliances, etc. that are not even "ship" related...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice answers, all correct (or not) but certainly all so tediously academic and grim, and grimly tedious for being so academic.

I say, the 5 stands for the 5 fingers that must be attached to the hand that is attached to the wrist that is attached to the arm of any person who wishes to wear a Seiko.

Thus, needlessly to say, anyone with fewer than 5 fingers cannot wear a Seiko. 
Just... can't. 
He'd prolly explode or somethin', and rightly so, the cheeky monkey.


----------



## Ducked (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to be a dissident, but I'm about ready to give up on my Seiko 5 self-winding mechanical watches. I got three (because I thought I'd lost one, replaced it and then found it again, and I bought my girlfriend one at the same time). While I was initially pleased with them, they all keep poor time and have required frequent and expensive repair.

I know these are at Seiko's low-end, but I expect basic functionality from a known-brand product, whatever the price, and with the Seiko's I didn't get it. I assume Seiko know how to make watches, and I checked out the movement on watch-watcher websites and it was well spoken of, but three (multiple) strikes is out in my view, and I'd be reluctant to buy ANY Seiko model again in the future.

I'm thinking a solar-powered replacement might be an optimal solution, and will be looking at Casio "Tough Solar" and Citizen "Eco drive" models in the same price area. Not so nice, but a broken watch is junk, however much you want to like it.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Ducked said:


> Sorry to be a dissident, but I'm about ready to give up on my Seiko 5 self-winding mechanical watches. I got three (because I thought I'd lost one, replaced it and then found it again, and I bought my girlfriend one at the same time). While I was initially pleased with them, they all keep poor time and have required frequent and expensive repair.
> 
> I know these are at Seiko's low-end, but I expect basic functionality from a known-brand product, whatever the price, and with the Seiko's I didn't get it. I assume Seiko know how to make watches, and I checked out the movement on watch-watcher websites and it was well spoken of, but three (multiple) strikes is out in my view, and I'd be reluctant to buy ANY Seiko model again in the future.
> 
> I'm thinking a solar-powered replacement might be an optimal solution, and will be looking at Casio "Tough Solar" and Citizen "Eco drive" models in the same price area. Not so nice, but a broken watch is junk, however much you want to like it.


How poor was their time? I now have two 7s movement watches including a 5 and they keep less than 10 seconds a day accuracy. Just from browsing around it seems most peoples 5's keep well under spec if not quite as good as mine do. Maybe i just got lucky or something.

But, i recentlly got my first 5 and i couldn't be more pleased. My one complaint is that under magnification the finishing on the minute and hour hands is pretty abysmal but that's to be expected from a low end watch. I haven't done a strict time test but after 2 weeks it seemed to be about 7 seconds slow a day, just like my Monster. Case finishing is fine, no complaints. The bracelet had solid links but was really rattley just because it connected to the hollow end links and cheap clasp pretty flimsy. I got rid of the bracelet and I have zero real complaints.


----------



## Ducked (Jan 6, 2013)

baserock love said:


> How poor was their time? I now have two 7s movement watches including a 5 and they keep less than 10 seconds a day accuracy. Just from browsing around it seems most peoples 5's keep well under spec if not quite as good as mine do.


Accuracy in minutes a day rather than seconds. Last week the one I was wearing suddenly went from 2-3 minutes a day loss to 2 hours gain, so its broken AGAIN.

Havn't decided whether to have it "fixed" AGAIN yet. There comes a time to stop throwing good money after bad.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Ducked said:


> Accuracy in minutes a day rather than seconds. Last week the one I was wearing suddenly went from 2-3 minutes a day loss to 2 hours gain, so its broken AGAIN.
> 
> Havn't decided whether to have it "fixed" AGAIN yet. There comes a time to stop throwing good money after bad.


Sounds like you've got watches with the 7s26B or C movements. Or maybe even a 6r15 or 4r3x calibre. They all have a serious design flaw that Seiko fails to recognize or fix.
Wonder how many more stories like yours it will take...this and other Seiko forums are full of similar stories around this bad design feature :-(

That being said; there are some precautions you will need to take with solar watches. Namely; they have to be kept charged and that means exposure to light. Let them discharge and you won't be any happier than you are with the automatics.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Seiko 5 is beautiful and affordable!


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Ducked said:


> Accuracy in minutes a day rather than seconds. Last week the one I was wearing suddenly went from 2-3 minutes a day loss to 2 hours gain, so its broken AGAIN.
> 
> Havn't decided whether to have it "fixed" AGAIN yet. There comes a time to stop throwing good money after bad.


See, that's weird to me. If i got a watch that was defective like that, i would have sent it back. My 5's both lose about 7 seconds a day now that i've time tested both of them and i keep it face up at night.


----------



## k_sze (Jan 24, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Sounds like you've got watches with the 7s26B or C movements. Or maybe even a 6r15 or 4r3x calibre. They all have a serious design flaw that Seiko fails to recognize or fix.
> Wonder how many more stories like yours it will take...this and other Seiko forums are full of similar stories around this bad design feature :-(
> 
> That being said; there are some precautions you will need to take with solar watches. Namely; they have to be kept charged and that means exposure to light. Let them discharge and you won't be any happier than you are with the automatics.


Hmm, I just bought one with a 7s26C movement. Would you know if the problem exists only with certain batches?

The salesman at the Seiko boutique told me to *not* adjust the day or date between 23:00 and 3:30 at night, or risk prematurely damaging/wearing the gears. Is that the same design problem that you are talking about?


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

If your watch suddenly starts to gain a lot it'sw most probably magntized. Degauss it...

As for the adjusting during that timeframe in the night, you can do it. If you move the time forward you'll just accelerate the process. Go past that time (usually going past 03:00 with hour hand is enough). Set the day and date 1 day before the actual current day/date and move the hours forward for so long till you properly adjust the midnight (clock doesn't know when its 12:00 and 00:00, it automatically always skips one 12 hour cycle. So thats that.

I think for the price, accuracy is incredible even when compared to 4 digit priced watches that even have COSC certificate). Just make sure its not magnetized, thats the main "killer" of mechanical watches.


----------



## Billy D (Nov 20, 2011)

vivo said:


> The Seiko Company believes that in order for a watch to be considered a good basic watch, it must have the following 5 characteristics or qualities:
> 
> 1. It must be shock proof
> 2. It must be waterproof/water resistant
> ...


I thought the 5 was a marketing thing simply referring to having the following 5 indicators: date, day, hour, minute, and second. I've never seen a Seiko 5 that didn't have a day indicator or any of the other 4 indicators. _<cue picture of seiko 5 with no second hand>_


----------



## minasan (Mar 28, 2013)

I've had my Seiko 5 about 3 years now. It isn't the most accurate watch in the world but adjusting it by about a minute once a week isn't really that difficult. I thought that the advice not to set the date between 23:00 and 03:30 was that it was during the period that the day/date is changing so if you set it to eg Friday 29th at midnight, after a couple of hours it would read Saturday 30th while only just being Friday 29th. It would mean you would have to re-set it back to Friday 29th after 03:30. Mine was around £120, it's a sports one with a bezal and a solid bracelet. I have seen them priced as low as £45 for the dress watch or the blue military. I agree with what others have said, you do get a good quality, robust watch for not a lot of money. I think it compares well with the Tissot 516 which sells for around £300.


----------



## Rupert777 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've only had my blue Seiko 5 Military for less than a year, but it's held up well. It's accuracy has been within any reasonable expectations and it has certainly offered a lot of enjoyment per dollar spent (about 60$). I would, without a doubt, buy another.


----------



## Fender (May 17, 2008)

It should be pointed out that the 4r36, etc series are hackable, handwind and many 5's have them. I'm wearing one now, the SRP269. As far as I know, at present, there are more 5 series watches that have the 4r36 caliber than non 5's. The new Monster is one exception that does have the 4r. 

Even so, the 7s26/36 are both great movements, and are the very same thing in a 007, and most of the divers people buy. The 5 logo, while not liked by many people, has nothing to do with being a lesser line, or cheap. The same quality of steel is used, and use the same, or better movement as many/most of the divers costing much more. The bracelets usually are not good, but stock bracelet on most of the divers are nothing to write home about either. That's why William Jean, Yobokies, and others, are selling Super Oysters to replace the stock bracelet for the divers.

I often wonder if the 5 logo was only on Seiko's most expensive watches, would people still dislike it it? My feeling is no. As for me, I don't mind the 5 logo.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Fender said:


> ...
> 
> I often wonder if the 5 logo was only on Seiko's most expensive watches, would people still dislike it it? My feeling is no. As for me, I don't mind the 5 logo.


I never thought of it that way before but thank you for presenting it that way; it should make folks think a little more before being too dismissive or overly enthusiastic of the '5' :-!


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

I was never sure why ppl disliked the "5" shield logo. Sure it changed a bit over the decades, but it's a sub-brand with 50 years of history and it's still using the same shield "5" logo.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> I was never sure why ppl disliked the "5" shield logo. Sure it changed a bit over the decades, but it's a sub-brand with 50 years of history and it's still using the same shield "5" logo.


For me, it's mostly about the SPORTS and otherwise over-labeling that a lot of models get. I have 2 5's. One SNXS79 that I've posted a bunch of times, and a SNZG15. The SNZG is a military-styled watch, but the dial has SPORTS written on it. It doesn't ruin the watch for me, but it is lame. In addition to SPORTS it also has AUTOMATIC, 21 JEWELS, 100M, plus the big 12H numerals and the small 24H numerals. There are lots of other 5 Models that have this over-labeled affliction. I think people see that and automatically associate the 5 to that over-labeling.

However the SNXS simply says SEIKO 5 AUTOMATIC. It's much cleaner and looks amazing and the 5 doesn't have any negative effect.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

I have to agree on the Sports and 21 Jewels text. It's unnecessary on a watch where you don't expect more than 21 jewels anyway. If it's 24 or 35 jewelw, fine, point it out, but for 21 ? C'mon. I agree with you mostly because i prefer simple things and overgarnishing dials doesn't help. My SNXS77 only says Seiko 5 and Automatic and thats it. It also has no numbers so it's very simple and i like that. More of Seiko 5's should be like this...


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

To be honest, I don't dislike the 5 logo. What I can't stand is the word* sport *on the dial in printed form & colored *red.*


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't like the shield logo, but I can deal with in on some models, but I do hate the "sports". It's tacky.

I don't even like on the SKX and other divers that say "atutomatic" under Seiko. All the other branding should be saved for the position above 6:00.


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with "Automatic" text on watches that are just that.


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

From WHY "5" ? | THE SEIKO 5 STORY | SEIKO 5 SPORTS



> The watch had five key attributes :
> 1. Automatic winding
> 2. Day/date displayed in a single window
> 3. Water resistance
> ...




I've seen #4 replaced by "shock resistant", and "Diaflex (unbreakable mainspring)".

I believe it´s more of a Shock Resistant concept, since I have two 5´s with crowns at 3 o'clock.


----------



## Barrett (May 18, 2008)

As memory serves me, I had a rather nice "5" nearly two decades ago. Owned it for for a good seven years, then gave it to a significant other to replace an quartz L.L. Bean-branded (neé Hamilton) of hers that bit the dust. The watch soldiered on for another five years in spite of some _incredible_ abuse.

Hadn't thought too much about the 5 series until I saw this online. This one will be on my wrist before long:









(You might say that I finally believe in Unicorns.)

- Barrett


----------



## Veitchy (Jun 8, 2009)

chriscentro said:


> Seiko 5 is beautiful and affordable!


Great shot.

I've worn a Seiko 5 for about 4 years (a SNZE93K for those playing along at home). I had to bump it up by a minute or so each week, but for a daily watch that I wore for _everything_ (good and bad) it never gained or lost drastic amounts of time, skipped, or had to be repaired. For what I paid for it I am very happy, save perhaps for the bezel inlay coming out far too easily.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Seiko 5 is beautiful and affordable!


agree..


----------



## PVSinger (Aug 13, 2014)

I thoroughly miss my Seiko 5. I bought it at the Canadian PX at CFG Baden Soellingen in 1981. Wore it for years - kept awesome time for an automatic, very rugged, WAY better than the Timex automatics I remember my father wearing when I was a child. A couple of the hashmarks came uncemented, had a local jewelry shop glue them back on. Started running FAST - took it back to jewelry shop, where they told me that mechanical watches run fast when they get dirty. Let the guy talk me into letting them clean it - never ran right again. Wish I'd known then about the possibility of the watch becoming gaussed (I was working in a TV station). Do you degauss them the same way you'd degauss something electronic, with a degaussing coil?

BTW. Just dropped a hint with my better half as to what I'd LOVE to get as a gift, now that I've learned that these are still in production...


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

To me, Seiko 5 is a gateway drug into the world of more exotic Seiko watches. But first and foremost it's an excellent and affordable introduction to automatics. Although I enjoy my OM and have a Sumo in my sights, my trusty SNKE51 still remains one of my favorites for its blue dial and reliable service.


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are mine:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/=-=-wruw-friday-22nd-november-2013-=-=-944950-2.html#post7022676

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-seiko-5-a-886159.html#post6522008

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what-seiko-citizen-do-you-have-mail-636150-163.html#post7908604

Love them all...


----------



## MarcoUnkel (Sep 20, 2014)

Got myself a SNZG15J1 since a week, really happy with it. Runs 1,75 seconds fast a day, so i'm really amazed with that. Looks are great with olivegreen NATO strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just picked up this 5 pre-owned.....used. Nice condition and priced low.

Seiko 5 Sea Urchin/mini-Sumo, made in Japan version on both the dial and the back window, on SNPR strap


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

Its what Rolex promised and Seiko Delivered. 

A reliable watch at an affordable price.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Deleted... Sorry my thumb rested on the reply arrow on tapatalk 😅

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Eagle said:


> Probably been asked a million times but I can't find it with the search; is *Seiko 5* a 'cheaper', less capable type of Seiko. Would someone care to enlighten?


Cheaper, yes, but certainly "capable" of doing what any watch does: keep time. They use the 4r36 movement these days, which is a hackable and hand windable relative to the 7s series. Accuracy about the same as the 7s, which is to say you may get one with much better actual performance than the specs call for ... or not.

Some people report accuracy on par or better than the 6r series. BUT then again, we have to take all self-reported claims for COGS-like accuracy on automatics like fish stories. The reality is the same automatic watch passed between wearers can vary greatly on accuracy depending on each person's amount of daily activity (fast and slow can be influenced by the where the watch tends to be on max\min winding), how the watch is placed at rest, how much rest, etc.

To me, the key difference on the 5's compared to the 200m divers is how much water you plan to use it in. Some would say 10 bar, 100M, is boaderline for swimming. Other would disagree. The way I understand it, "100M" does not mean the watch is guaranteed to withstand 10 bar or 100M. When we move in the water, we increase the pressure. That is further compounded when the water is moving against us at the same time, such as in waves. So swimming with a 10 bar rated watch in ocean waves and surf could be a risk.

I have kayaked with a Suunto Core, which is I believe less than 10 bar. Ocean kayaking, which involves being in the water. Never had a problem. But I would not swim with my 10 bar SARB021.

If you're gonna be swimming and in the water a lot, consider an 007 variant. Chino is selling the 007 on steel for $145 delivered. That's a 200M diver.


----------



## Gialandon (Feb 8, 2016)

Bery new to watches and their is some Good info in here. The thread is a little old but hopefully still has some followers. 

My question is what is the difference between the various movements? Is their chart or something to compare? 

From what I have read the 7s were the original, these were replaced by the 4s which included the hacking function. And the 6s are similar to the 4s but are a better quality movement ?

I've got my eye on the sarb033 which has the 6r15 but I was looking at the presage sary035 model with the 4r38 movement (not my tastes but for the purposes of this discussion). It's more expensive but I couldn't work out why? The different movements confuse me!


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

I have one seiko 5... The srp629j1. It serves its purpose in my watch collection. When I don't want to wear an expensive watch(to me) or a workhorse like a g shock I put on my seiko 5.


----------



## Everybodyhatesraymond (Dec 21, 2015)

Got my eye on the SNKL41K1. Nice classy dressy piece. I'm stumped by how many models and variants there are. Whenever I used to think "man, if only this watch had this, or if only they didn't have that". Seiko 5 is like the answer to that. I have found two different watches that looked nearly the same except for the shade of dial or the finish of the case. Unreal.


----------



## CTS-V (Jan 3, 2016)

Great info & thread.....thanks guys!


----------



## j-son (Nov 1, 2011)

i have been looking at the seiko 5 blue strap watch...seems $55 is the lowest i found from a seller in singapore.


----------



## poncho524 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone know what country these watches are sold in? Seems like everywhere I find them online in the US the watches are imported. Imported from where?

Seiko's various websites all ignore the Seiko 5 (esp the nylon band SNZG). Does anyone know where Seiko officially lists this series?

Thanks!


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

poncho524 said:


> Does anyone know what country these watches are sold in? Seems like everywhere I find them online in the US the watches are imported. Imported from where?
> Seiko's various websites all ignore the Seiko 5 (esp the nylon band SNZG). Does anyone know where Seiko officially lists this series?


Most are imported from Malaysia. You can find an incomplete selection on https://www.seikowatches.com/5sports/


----------



## Amadeus (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm very late to this party but thought it couldn't hurt to add my story. 

I will agree that this watch model is good value for the money. I bought one in the early 90s and wore it daily for a couple of years. I wasn't very careful with it, and as the finishing quality wasn't top notch at least two indexes came loose within a couple of years. However, it did keep excellent time. For months and months it was no more off than a second a day or so.


----------

